# ISO Irish Soda Bread recipe



## Mel! (Dec 11, 2006)

Would anybody have the recipe?

Mel


----------



## buckytom (Dec 11, 2006)

mel, a search of our site got this thread:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/irish-soda-bread-dilemma-20203.html?highlight=irish+soda+bread

hope it helps


----------



## Mel! (Dec 11, 2006)

*Thanx!!!!*

Thanks very much, buckytom!!!! That certainly does help.

If anyone has a recipe, which does not require eggs, that would also be great. I dont always have eggs, in the house, when i feel like whipping up some bread.

Mel


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 11, 2006)

Mel, try this recipe for Irish Soda Bread without eggs:

IRISH SODA BREAD

Ingredients:
500gm (abt 1 lb) plain flour plus extra for dusting
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp salt
300ml (1/2 pint) buttermilk or 1/2 milk & 1/2 yoghurt
90ml (3 fl oz) tepid water
Oil for greasing

Method:
1. In a bowl, sift flour, baking soda and salt together.  Add buttermilk/milk & yoghurt and water.  Mix well to form a soft dough.  Transfer dough on to a lightly floured board.  Shape into round.
2. Place loaf on a greased baking pan and cut a deep cross in the top.
3. Bake in the oven at 200 degrees C/400 degrees F for 40-45 minutes


----------



## Mel! (Dec 15, 2006)

*Thanx*

Thanks Boufa

That is exactly the receipe, i need, for when i dont have eggs, in the house. 

Mel


----------



## Mel! (Dec 15, 2006)

*Thanx*

Thanks very much daisy.
Hopefully, i can find wholemeal flour, in Germany.
Irish soda bread is great, because one doesnt have to go to all that trouble with waiting for yeast to rise, etc. 

Mel


----------



## Aria (Dec 15, 2006)

Traditional Irish Soda Bread
   4 cups all-purpose flour  1/4 cup sugar
   1 tsp. baking soda
   2 tsp. baking powder
   1 tsp.salt
   2 large eggs
   1-1/4 cups buttermilk
   1/4 cup oil
   2 tsp. caraway seeds
   1 cup golden raisins
   1 tbsp. milk
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.  Lightly grease a baking sheet.  In a large bowl.stir in the flour,sugar,baking soda, baking powder and salt together.

In a separate bowl, beat the eggs, buttermilk and oil together.  Make a well in the center of the dry ingredients and pour in the buttermilk mixture.  Add the caraway seeds and raisins.  Stir until a soft dough has formed.

Shape the dough into a large ball on a lightly floured board(flour your hands if necessary for easier handling).  With a sharp knife, make a cross on the top.  Place on the prepared pan.  Brush the top with the milk.  Bake in the center of the oven until golden brown, 30-40 minutes.  Serves 12.


----------



## Mel! (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks andcaliope and aria

Those are cool variations, on the soda bread. And i often have currents, in the house, so these are convenient receipes.

I have just been in Ireland, for a couple of days. I brought back some extra mature cheddar cheese. I will make irish soda bread for Christmas, and serve it with the cheddar cheese. I presume my cheese will stay good, in the fridge, until then. 

Mel


----------

